# Cleaning fish



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have decided to start keeping some of the fish and try to clean them. Gonna go get a fillet kniufe this weekend. If the cat does not shut the hell up It maybe my first practice. Does it matter what you spend on a fillet knife? Saw one for almost 90 bucks,, Really>


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

IMO. I would get an electric fillet knife. and no 9o dollars in not nesesary.. Go spend 25-30 bucks on a mister twister electric fillet knife, and your good to go. Can fillet a limit of saugeye in about 10 minutes clean up and all.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> IMO. I would get an electric fillet knife. and no 9o dollars in not nesesary.. Go spend 25-30 bucks on a mister twister electric fillet knife, and your good to go. Can fillet a limit of saugeye in about 10 minutes clean up and all.


Disagree 100%!!!!! Learn to do it well and efficiently before picking up an electric. First knife, can't go wrong with a rapalla. I like the one with the rubber handle. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Electric was my first. I dont waste fish??? I dont get it, Clean ur fish in 10 or clean your fish in 30 minutes. With only a few more bucks spent??? LOL actually the few fish I have done with a regular knife where hack jobs.... Ha I think saugeyes where made for an electric knife blade fits the 15-20 inch fish perfectly!

Dovans if you go electric, Hit me up ill show you how for your first batch of fish. 

And If you dont go electric, I suggest dropping some money on a good one, They'll last longer, should hold a edge longer, And re-sharpen good(i use reg. fillet knife,just not on fish)


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Rapala with a brown wood looking handle was what I grew up with. Grandpa's, given to me. Tried & true. Does require sharpening with a stone but not hard to do. I do like an electric but not for crappie or perch. Maybe that is me, but I get more from smaller fish with the Rapala. I grew up on Lake Erie & moved to electric on walleye only after years with a regular knife. To each his own. I think there's a place for both. Whatever it is... keep it sharp!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

And nothing learns you more than a limit of perch or a mess load of bluegill.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it is good to know how to use both, and also how to just scall small fish like bluegill and cook them without fileting them, you get more of the fish. Large fish like erie eyes are quicker with electric, large catches yes electric but you should know how to do them with a filet knife also.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> IMO. I would get an electric fillet knife. and no 9o dollars in not necessary.. Go spend 25-30 bucks on a mister twister electric fillet knife, and your good to go. Can fillet a limit of saugeye in about 10 minutes clean up and all.


+1. Definitely go with an electric mister twister. 

You can come down to my boat and I'll let you practice on a couple hundred perch or so each week. When you can fillet 50 perch/hour we'll consider your training complete and well let you move onto some walleye!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I watched deckhands from a headboat I frequented on the west coast... those guys used good knives and used them well. But to each his own is right in my opinion. Expect to be a hack until you figure out what you are doing. I do agree with one thing said previously. Keep it SHARP, whatever you use.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Had 3 of them, never last more than a couple months any of them. Went to odd lots a got a ham craving knife for $6, it's been 7 years and still going. Check one out and use the money you saved on some lures.


----------



## TDFleischer (Apr 5, 2010)

I enjoy cleaning fish. Like cooking for me, I find it relaxing. That said, my opinion is that you should start with a manual knife. 

.....BUT.. if you get a limit of panfish or perch, make sure you have some buddies around to help you

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Electric, i find with a limit of crappie or 30 good gills, i need right about 60 mins to have em cleaned up and bagged, no bones no scales


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Never used an electric knife... never had to.

http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?event=product.detail&productID=3568

Absolutely can not go wrong with that one. Great knife with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ive done lots of fish of all types from salmon to eyes to crappie to cats and trout. All require a little something different. 

Best advise I would say is go to you tube and watch how someone who knows what they are doing uses each kind of knife. Then decide what direction you want to head in. 

For a sink full of panfish im electric all the way. 3 or 4 eyes can be done just as fast with a good manual knife. For a big salmon forget the electric, only a giant super sharp blade for those puppies. So I guess its small fish = Electric. Large fish = standard
The electric I use was bought for 9 dollars refurbished from ollies bargain outlet. Done lots of fish with it.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Learn the skill through manual fillet knife and then go with electric!


----------



## Island Time (Oct 27, 2011)

I clean hundreds of eyes at Erie each year. I have had 3 mister twisters and out of the 3 NONE of them made it thru the weekend. I us a black and decker from walmarts you can get them for under 10 bucks. But I have to agree for starters you may want to get a good rapala. I still keep one on my boat for the slow days I can cut just as fast as pulling out the electric. I can do 36 eyes with the balck and decker and have everything cleaned up and put away in an hour.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I currently have an "American Angler" Fillet Knife with a plastic handle and plastic sheath. I also have a "Berkley" Fillet Knife with a wooden handle and leather sheath. Both knives are manual knives. I have never owned an Electric Fillet Knife. I think I tried one once. Manual Knives never burn out !


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a Rapala, it has a sharpener built in to the sheath. Its not the best but it does get the job done. I keep it strapped to my tackle bag, since you never know when you will need it. An electric knife is on my wish list though.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

No complaints from the Rapala electric knife...they give u two sets of blades and the cord is extra long also.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My Rapala electric knife only lasted two years before it burned up. I have one Mr. Twister that is near 20 years old and a second new one as a spare...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I found a high carbon steel knife that can take a good edge to be the best value for my needs. I studied culinary arts and am more comfortable with a manual knife.

Rivers Edge in Hilliard.....


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

I have been filleting fish for many years, thousands of them. Mostly I fillet Crappies and Bluegills. I release all my Bass except in Canada where bass aren't pressured nearly as much. But I have also filleted about a million Yellow Perch, Channel Catfish, Bullheads, Walleye, Saugeye, Sauger and Northern Pike.

I like my old Rapala knives with the wooden handle. Get a Lansky sharpening system. If you sharpen your knives properly with the Lansky they will shave you. 

I find bullheads the absolutely easiest to fillet. The skin peals right off using skinning pliers. We don't fuss with the belly meat on a bullhead--only the loin and tail meat. 

Get a basic understanding of frying fish before you try it. I remember many years ago my first aborted attempt at fish frying. I plopped the fish into almost cold oil. Do not do that. Since then I have become more or less an expert at frying fish.

Something else that you will seldom hear. There is no treat equal to bluegills that are simply gutted and scaled then fried. Apparently the bones and skin impart more flavor than a filleted example. If you haven't tried it I highly recommend bluegills on the bone. It is transforming.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Enthusiast said:


> I have been filleting fish for many years, expert at frying fish.
> 
> Something else that you will seldom hear. There is no treat equal to bluegills that are simply gutted and scaled then fried. Apparently the bones and skin impart more flavor than a filleted example. If you haven't tried it I highly recommend bluegills on the bone. It is transforming.


I have a Thai Friend who absolutely loves boned Bluegill. She got mad at me cause I was throwing the little bluegill back..She said they are the best.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

boss302 said:


> Disagree 100%!!!!! Learn to do it well and efficiently before picking up an electric. First knife, can't go wrong with a rapalla. I like the one with the rubber handle.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I disagree even more!! LOL 

I learned with a sharp manual fillet knife...I'm confident that I can fillet with the best of them with a quality manual blade. However, when dealing with numbers, you cannot beat an electric. Each has their own place...I still primarily use the manual...I own several Rapalas, a Fishermans Edge by Cutco and a shrade. With the manual, you will most certainly save the most meat and have the ability to carve better....but when doing 24 walleye or 150 perch; I opt for the electric everytime just for the efficiency aspect of it....I have mastered the electric like most guys here I'm sure, ensuring very little lost quality meat. If you made a comparison on 24 walleye...you might lose a pound or so of meat with the electric, but I guarantee I'll be at the bar having an ice cold brew about an hour sooner too!! 

Almost forgot....I've owned Mr. Twister, Rapalas and American Angler electrics....I found the best to be the American Angler Saltwater Series


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ended up buying a inexpensive filet knife. After the majority of the household said no... to eating any fish. However, this knife will cut through a aluminum can and still be able to slice a tomato paper thin. The package wouldnt lie....right? Besides its a Ginseng.


----------



## Gman56 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have used the same wood handled rapala for the last 20 years. I think I probably paid 6 or 7 bucks for it. Don't waste your money. Rapala still makes the wood handle and a plastic handle. Both are less than 15 and would serve you well.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

If you go electric, Be careful. They'll fillet a finger as easy as a saugeye. Any knife for that matter. You have to be careful especially after you've done a few and everything gets slimy. Plenty of videos on YouTube. Some good, some not so good.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Dovans said:


> Ended up buying a inexpensive filet knife. After the majority of the household said no... to eating any fish. However, this knife will cut through a aluminum can and still be able to slice a tomato paper thin. The package wouldnt lie....right? Besides its a Ginseng.


Its the same at my place... no fish, no squirrel, no dove, no rabbit ....... if it didn't come wrapped in plastic from Kroger they will not eat it.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

seen several here who said their electric knife burnt up, I bought two and doing small fish fast and non stop the knife gets hot fast. I switch knives and let one cool off while continue cleaning with the other.I used an old conventional rapala for years and feel I could keep up with the best but for last ten years I do all mine electric.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

glasseyes said:


> seen several here who said their electric knife burnt up, I bought two and doing small fish fast and non stop the knife gets hot fast. I switch knives and let one cool off while continue cleaning with the other.I used an old conventional rapala for years and feel I could keep up with the best but for last ten years I do all mine electric.


Thanks for the tip! Ive also heard if you keep it running,rather then letting off the button the whole time,you get more life to.


----------

